
Hugo Dark Theme Website Generator - jhabdas
https://habd.as/code/after-dark/
======
papasmurfz
Of all of the Hugo themes I have encountered, I have never seen anything as
dogfed as this. Comes with a complete documentation. ironically it is not even
found in themes.gohugo.io It's basically freemium. Plus it's got additonal
free theme components you can add like image compression, gallery, and a
#@&3ng monero miner!

------
teowood
Indeed that's the most complete theme ever written for Hugo, still muted by
Hugo team because of the optional miner module included and their stupid
policy to allow only github or gitlab hosted themes! They removed it from
their gallery although they allow others that grabbed after-dark's source...

------
guitmz
Awesome and innovative theme, so good I even forked it
([https://github.com/guitmz/after-dark-green](https://github.com/guitmz/after-
dark-green)). It is the best looking theme around with nice features and
support

